# Modern dining table



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not my cuppa. Not because it doesn't look nice and all, but because it is not what I would like in a dining table. I'm thinking more along the lines of something Viking, medieval, or similar. For me that is, I'm pretty sure some of you will like this. 
Modern Dining Table


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That was fun to watch. Some very good and accurate joining. It is just a little plain for my taste, and definitely gorgeous hunk of wood.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> That was fun to watch. Some very good and accurate joining. It is just a little plain for my taste, and definitely gorgeous hunk of wood.


I'm not sure, but it seems to me that a lot of modern stuff is intentionally plain, and that is how they determine it is modern. To me that is almost as bad as making a nice piece of furniture and then 'AGING' it. I want a medieval style table yes, but I want it new made, and I want it to look new. Then I'll just let it age properly, by using it for 50 or 60 years.

Medieval table, with chairs (I'd prefer those over benches, but you could use the benches when you invite people you don't want to be comfortable. Hehehe
https://www.littlethings.com/diy-medieval-table-set/
A Viking table would do also.
https://www.familyhandyman.com/woodworking/built-to-last-viking-long-table/view-all/


----------

